# Installation new Pioneer car stereo



## Len Hermans (Apr 23, 2010)

Installed a new Pioneer Car Stereo- however no sound coming through Speakers.

Model No DEH- 5250SD

Power and system works great however no sound any advice as to what may be wrong:4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of vehicle is it in? It could have a factory amplifier which you will need to bypass or integrate.


----------



## Len Hermans (Apr 23, 2010)

The vehicle is a 2001 VW Transporter.

Purchased a new adopter plug to wire the unit in. For some reason the speakers or volume are not functioning


----------



## hbgittech (May 5, 2010)

If the vehicle does not have a factory amp, then you may have a short on one of the outputs of the radio. Pioneer uses a power MOSFET IC amp (PAL007x) that has a built in protection circuit that will shut the IC down if any of the output channels have a short to ground or across the speaker + & - leads. Unplug the unit and check the resistance of each speaker...should be ~4 ohms. Also measure one lead from each speaker to chassis ground...should be infinity.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Len Hermans said:


> Installed a new Pioneer Car Stereo- however no sound coming through Speakers.
> 
> Model No DEH- 5250SD
> 
> Power and system works great however no sound any advice as to what may be wrong:4-dontkno


 As said if any of the wires see a ground they will not work at all, either touching ground or a dead speaker to.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

well if it does have an amplifier then you need Metra part number 70-1787 (bose), only if it has bose in it right now.


----------



## Len Hermans (Apr 23, 2010)

I appreciate all the advise and help- found the problem- accidentaly placed a screw through part of the wire to a speaker shorting the system.- now I've got sound.

Once again apprecaite the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Len Hermans said:


> I appreciate all the advise and help- found the problem- accidentaly placed a screw through part of the wire to a speaker shorting the system.- now I've got sound.
> 
> Once again apprecaite the help.


 Glade to help man! Thanks for posting back!!


----------



## Len Hermans (Apr 23, 2010)

Great


----------

